# Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter



## ephox (6. Januar 2017)

*Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

Hallo zusammen,

kurz zu meinem Rechner:
Prozessor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4690 CPU @ 3.50GHz, 3501 MHz, 4 Kern(e), 4 logische(r) Prozessor(en)
BIOS-Version/-Datum	American Megatrends Inc. 2203, 26.05.2015 (aktuell)
Installierter physischer Speicher (RAM)	8,00 GB
Grafikkarte EVGA GTX 970 SC
Mainboard ASUS H81M-A
Gehäuselüfter ARCTIC F12 PWM PST (an "CHA_FAN" 4-polig angeschlossen)

Problem: 
Über HWMonitor und SpeedFan wird mir eine Mainboard/Systemtemperatur von dauerhaft 118°C angezeigt. CPU (ca. 800 RPM, ok)und GPU sind bei ~30°C. Ich gehe davon aus, dass entweder ein Sensor defekt ist oder dieser nicht existiert. Evtl. folgt daraus, dass der Gehäuselüfter dauerhaft auf ~1300 RPM läuft. Ich kann ihn zwar über SpeedFan kurzfristig runtergeregeln, nach dem nächsten Neustart ist aber wieder alles beim alten. Im Bios habe ich die Lüfteroptionen schon auf "silent" gesetzt. Ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Manuell schaut das ganze so aus: http://i.imgur.com/NeAjg6d.jpg
Hierbei ist der vorletzte Punkt nicht mal anwählbar und der letzte lässt sich nicht unter 60 regeln. 

Was könnte ich noch unternehmen?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

passiert das denn auch wenn speedfan nicht läuft/deinstalliert ist?


----------



## ephox (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> passiert das denn auch wenn speedfan nicht läuft/deinstalliert ist?



Sowohl als auch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: LÃ¼fter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

Den unteren Grenzwert für den CPU-Lüfter würde ich auf mindestens 350-400 stellen.

Es ist sehr fraglich, ob der Lüfter da überhaupt läuft.

ASUS hat doch die AI Suite 3 im Werkzeugkasten auf der Downloadseite:
H81M-A | Mainboards | ASUS Deutschland.

Die kann ein Lüfterprofil erstellen und die Lüfter unter Windows steuern.

Speedfan liest bei mir auch absoluten Blödsinn aus (ASUS Z170 Pro Gamer).


----------



## ephox (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: LÃ¼fter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Den unteren Grenzwert für den CPU-Lüfter würde ich auf mindestens 350-400 stellen.
> 
> Es ist sehr fraglich, ob der Lüfter da überhaupt läuft.
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp. Nachdem ich die "Lüfterabstimmung" gestartet habe, läuft der Gehäuselüfter nun statt 1300 auf 1400 (!!!) RPM. Manuell runterregeln kann ich ihn  über das Programm gar nicht. Das ist doch ein Witz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: LÃ¼fter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

Das BIOS ist das neueste?

Das spinnt des öfteren bei ASUS.
Beim vorletzten Update hab ich noch mehr graue Haare bekommen.

Ist der Gehäuselüfter drei-  oder vierpolig angeschlossen?

Ich würde den Hecklüfter wechseln:
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

Etwas teurer, leise, langlebig, durchkonstruiert (keine scharfen Kanten).


----------



## ephox (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

Ja BIOS ist aktuell und der CHA_FAN 4-polig angeschlossen, wie im #1 post beschrieben. 
Einen Hecklüfter habe ich nicht. Ein fehlender 2. Gehäuselüfter ist aber trotzdem kein Grund für eine so hohe Drehzahl um 1300-1400 RPM...


----------



## Chimera (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

Hast du jetzt 2 verschiedene Programme am laufen? Weil so sah ich es bisher nur mal bei nem Kollegen, der im Hintergrund noch Speedfan am laufen hatte und sich dan nwunderte, warum er bei Fan Xpert nix ändern kann. Erst nachdem Speedfan komplett deinstalliert und im UEFI die Steuerung auf "Manuell" gestellt war, liess sich der Lüfis in Fan Xpert regeln. Sonst halt mal nen anderen Fan Header wählen und gucken, ob er auch da Müll ausliest.


----------



## ephox (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



Chimera schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt 2 verschiedene Programme am laufen? Weil so sah ich es bisher nur mal bei nem Kollegen, der im Hintergrund noch Speedfan am laufen hatte und sich dan nwunderte, warum er bei Fan Xpert nix ändern kann. Erst nachdem Speedfan komplett deinstalliert und im UEFI die Steuerung auf "Manuell" gestellt war, liess sich der Lüfis in Fan Xpert regeln. Sonst halt mal nen anderen Fan Header wählen und gucken, ob er auch da Müll ausliest.



Speedfan läuft nicht im Hintergrund. In post #1 habe habe ich ein Foto angehängt (link) auf dem man sieht, dass ich im UEFI manuell nicht unter den Grenzwert 60% kann. Über Speedfan kann ich die Lüfterdrehzahl so und so verändern. Nur wird die nach einem Neustart nicht übernommen.


----------



## Chimera (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

Hast du den Lüfi mal an nem anderen Header getestet? Weil es gibt bei manchen Asus Brettern gewisse Fan Header, die man gar nicht oder eben nur bis zu nem bestimmten Wert runterregeln kann, drunter geht dann überhaupt nix. Ich z.B. betreibe die Pumpe am PWR_FAN, der lässt sich nicht mal um 1% regeln, sondern läuft konstant mit 100% und bei meinem anderen PC hab ich beim Header für den Hecklüfi ein Minimum von 50%, auch da kann man nicht drunter gehen. Da mich solches halt extremst angeschissen hat, regel ich seit einigen Jahren meine Gehäuselüfis nur noch über ne Gehäuselüsteu. Denn mit jedem neuen Brett hat ich wieder mal so ne Erfahrung und irgendwann die Schnauze so voll.
Auch beim Gigbunt, welches ich hier liegen hab, kann man den CHA_FAN nicht unter 50% regeln, nur der CPU_FAN lässt sich bis 25% runterregeln (das Brettchen hat nur 2 Fan Header). Wobei du den Arctic PST ja auch am CPU_FAN anschliessen kannst, das ist ja der Sinn hinter dem PST Anschluss (heisst glaubs PWM Sharing oder so ähnlich). Dann würd der Gehäuselüfi halt im Gleichschritt mit dem CPU Lüfi gehen, wobei dies auch nicht jeder mag... Falls nun dieser CHA_FAN wirklich nur bis 60% runter geht, was halt leider ab und zu bei gewissen Modellen vorkommt, muss man halt überlegen, ob man evtl. nen langsameren Lüfi einsetzen will oder eben dann ne externe Lüsteu, falls einem der aktuelle Lüfi mit so ner hohen Drehzahl ein Dorn im Auge ist


----------



## ephox (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*

Mensch, damit habe ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. CPU und CHA Lüfter Anschlüsse getauscht und siehe da, jetzt laufen CHA und CPU Lüfter beide auf  ~850 RPM. Top!


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



ephox schrieb:


> Einen Hecklüfter habe ich nicht.


Der ist wichtiger, als der Frontlüfter.
Das Board ist schon ein ziemlich schwacher Unterbau für einen i5-4690 mit nur einem Lüfteranschluß.

Man könnte per Verteiler einen Heck- und einen Frontlüfter dranhängen.
Zwei Lüfter kann ein Anschluß meist verkraften.
Hat der Arctic nicht einen Zweifachanschluß?

Die Mindestdrehzahl gibt Arctic übrigens mit 600 U/min an.



ephox schrieb:


> CPU und CHA Lüfter Anschlüsse getauscht und siehe  da, jetzt laufen CHA und CPU Lüfter beide auf  ~850 RPM. Top!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähem, daß Du jetzt die  Prozessortemperatur mit dem Gehäuselüfter regelst ist Dir bewußt?


----------



## ephox (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ähem, daß Du jetzt die  Prozessortemperatur mit dem Gehäuselüfter regelst ist Dir bewußt?


Was soll ich denn sonst machen? Jetzt wo die Anschlüsse vertauscht sind, kann ich CPU-und Gehäuselüfter regeln. Sind sie normal angeschlossen ist nur CPU über das ASUS AI Suite 3 dauerhaft regelbar...


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



ephox schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sonst machen?.


Ich hab dir ja schon empfohlen, den Arctic zu wechseln ... .


----------



## ephox (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hab dir ja schon empfohlen, den Arctic zu wechseln ... .



Du meinst den Gehäuselüfter und CPU gleichzeitig über den CPU Anschluss laufen zu lassen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Lüfter dreht hoch, regelt nicht von selbst runter*



ephox schrieb:


> Du meinst den Gehäuselüfter und CPU gleichzeitig über den CPU Anschluss laufen zu lassen?


Nein.
Du sollst den Arctic Lüfter tauschen.

Der CPU-Lüfter sollte über das Board geregelt werden, sonst stimmt mit dem Board etwas nicht.


----------

